# He kicked my dog?!?



## aphrodite (Jul 25, 2013)

So today my bf and I took our GSD out to this pet-friendly trail for some fresh air. We've been here before and the people we usually meet are nothing but sweet and awesome. Well today, we decided to take a longer trail to let our babies explore.

We were about 30 minutes into the hike when we decided to stop and let the dogs get a drink of water. These two guys who looked like they were in their late 40s, with their golden labs were coming down the trail when we stopped on the side (out of everyone's way). These BIGOTS decided to stop and at first, they were complimenting our GSDs, saying how their coats are so shiny. One of the idiots tried to lean forward and rub his palm against the muzzle of my boy, Ace who started to bark. I told him it's not a good idea to do that and to not do that again. Ace is a very friendly dog, my cousin in law trusts her 5 month old twins wit him and my other GSD with no problem. The man then had the audacity to GRAB the leash from me and say that my dog is "untrained". His friend jumped in and said that Cesar Millan says that I needed to practice being the leader of the pack. As I tried to grab the leash BACK from the idiot, he decides to "test out one of Cesar's tips" and took his foot and kicked the hip of Ace. :shocked: 

My other GSD Ark started to growl and bark. I was FURIOUS that he would do that, how dare he?! I yelled "WHAT'S YOUR language issues - please review board rules PROBLEM?! DO YOU HAVE A DEATH WISH?"  I gave that dude a little shove too, and I know I probably shouldn't have done that but I didn't care. I would've gone to jail and not cared. Nobody again with the language with my babies.

My boyfriend was FUMING. He grabbed the leash back which caused Ark to bark even louder. Now both GSDs are barking and growling, which causes the two guys to take a few steps back. They told me to learn to control my "bitches" and that's when all **** broke loose. I started yelling at them and told them to again off and if I ever see them again, they bet their and again the police will be called. 

Why are people such idiots?!


----------



## dioworld (Feb 1, 2012)

I started not to allow unknown people to touch or play with my dog.
Just not worth the trouble. Too much idiot in this country and super sue friendly


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

You should have let your dogs go and let them get a little payback for getting kicked by these idiots. Kidding, of course. But it's probably what they deserved.

There are plenty of idiots out there. I would have probably reacted the same way as you if someone even attempted that with my dogs.


----------



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

Wow. I would've flipped out, I think you kept your cool relatively well with just a "little shove" I probably would've kicked the guy in the shin... I'm generally not easy to anger, but my dogs are my one very weak spot.

Sad thing is... I've seen this a few times myself and thankfully avoided a few similar situations.


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

What?! Idiots!! 
Sorry you had to go through that. :/


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I would have done more then just shove them. They would have had to call the police on me. No one messes with my son or my dogs


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Ya know, I must be really lucky. When I have my dogs out, I really do not WANT to touch or mess with other people's dogs. And when other people have control of their own leashes, they aren't too keen to interact with my dogs. 

The best thing to do is to remain calm as far as is possible. But for people to grab your leash while their dogs are, what? leash tied to the ground? That's crazy. 

Yes, there are yayhoos that like to practice CEASAR on their friends, relatives, and even stranger's dogs. But how crazy.

Why do you say they are bigots though? Aren't bigots people who have no tolerance for minorities? 

Anyhow, language law here on the site, does not allow for slipping in characters to beat the automatic censors, so be careful about how you portray your encounters. Stay calm for your dogs, but if someone kicked your dog, and your dog then bit the person, I think you might get away with that -- might. If someone kicks your dog and you level him, you are probably going to see some sort of legal repercussions.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

a stranger grabs the leash out of your hand, kicks your dog and your boyfriend
stands there and does nothing.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> a stranger grabs the leash out of your hand, kicks your dog and your boyfriend
> stands there and does nothing.


My thoughts too! 

Sorry this happened to you though. Scenarios like this is why we carry Tasers.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

or maybe a cell phone and call 911-I would call the police if someone kicked my dog for no reason


----------



## TommyB681 (Oct 19, 2012)

i would have probably punched him in his mouth.


----------



## GSxOwner (Jul 9, 2013)

Wow. I cannot believe someone would be that stupid. I am actually just amazed at the stupidity. Who on earth (especially a dog owner!?) would grab the leash of another persons dog. My first dog would have literally lost her marbles...she was super protective- I would say your dogs are extremely well trained to have not lost their marbles at that so good for you! By the way your quote is a tad funny to read after that story haha  but in all honesty good for you I don't think you could have done any better in that situation...


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

you no have to stay. go your smart people country.



dioworld said:


> I started not to allow unknown people to touch or play with my dog. Just not worth the trouble.
> 
> >>>> Too much idiot in this country and super sue friendly<<<<


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

I would have kicked him in a 'very private place' and called the cops for attempted damage to my property.


----------



## belladonnalily (May 24, 2013)

My boyfriend wouldn't have had a chance to do anything except hold the dogs for me  . I have very low tolerance for idiots, especially those that mistreat animals or children. Since I have no criminal record, I would have no problem making that guy regret his decision and I figure I'd survive the ramifications as a first-offender lol. As I say when it comes to my daughters, "Don't mess with Mama."

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

I think you held it better than I would or my dog. I probably would have shoved him harder and kicked the crap out of then and especially when the grabbed my leash my dog would have flipped he is insanely protective especially when it comes to me making a screaming sound. Even when messing around with my dad and I scream or shove him Chief is right there starting growling, but for a stranger to grab your leash and kick your dog or touch it like Cesar does, but to practice a training technique without your permission is ridiculous


----------



## Roemly's Mama (Apr 3, 2013)

good for you for having restraint. I would have given him a face full of bear spray!! and a *private parts* full of it.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Wow. I'm not even sure what to that. You did hold it together well. And if your boyfriend had jumped, it would only gotten worse with these macho men. I think I would have called the police. He did harm your dog by kicking it. And maybe the police could have better explained to the CM groupies that grabbing a dog bred to have aggression in them is a not so smart thing to do.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

OMG! I would have had a hard time holding it together as well as you did. I don't think Raina would take kindly to a stranger grabbing her leash from me during an altercation either. She reads my body language like a book and would probably have bitten the guy that kicked her especially if I raised my voice to him. I'm not sure which one of us would have hurt the guy first, her or me, but I know he would have left that place limping for sure. Don't touch my dog or my daughter and you won't meet Momma Bear. PS - I know if she bit the guy I would be in trouble but her job is to defend me and she would. And I would probably be in trouble as well for defending her so all in all I would say you have great strength of character and very good self control. Congratulations on handling a bad situation without making it worse.


----------



## MadLab (Jan 7, 2013)

If it were me I would have told the guys to not go rubbing the dog in the first place. I tell people the dog will approach them if it wants to and the dog won't respect them if they approach it. That will stop most people. 

Then you can explain how a dog rely s on scent for identification and if it can't smell a person in peace then it will be suspicious of them. Engaging people you meet in conversation is better than just observing them making moves on your dogs. Giving them something to think about is a plus.

The easiest way I find of limiting aggressive displays between adults or dogs is to keep my distance/ walk away or tightly control my dogs to be at my side sitting.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

there's nothing macho about grabbing a leash out of the hands
of a woman.



Jax08 said:


> Wow. I'm not even sure what to that. You did hold it together well.
> 
> >>>>> And if your boyfriend had jumped, it would only gotten worse with these macho men. <<<<<
> 
> ...


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

No, doggiedad, there isn't anything macho about being stupid and bullying a woman. However, you would have to think you are pretty macho to think you have the right to grab another person's GERMAN SHEPHERD and think you could pull an alpha attitude on him. 

So if the boyfriend had jumped in, there probably would have been a fight. And how do you control two GSD's that are already hyped due to the yelling and confrontational manner of strangers when their person is being attacked. My point was this would have quickly escalated into something very bad. IMO, the OP and her boyfriend handled this fairly well...with the exception that they didn't call the police. If those idiots had been bitten it would have been their own fault but the dogs would have paid for it.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Wow. I don't doubt your encounter with these two guys but I have never come across anyone like them & we are out & about alot especially in leashed parks.

I do however walk at a fast pace to keep Rusty on the go when we pass other dogs. I am always friendly as we pass with a hello, morning etc. but I don't invite conversation. 

I just can't imagine this type of encounter but people are unpredictable. Glad you & your dogs are ok.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

I saw something less aggressive happen at the park last year with another couple and their golden. Some people having a picnic tried to stop the couple with the golden, when the couple kept walking the guy literally got up with a container of food and tried to entice the dog to stop by walking along side with the food under the dog's nose.

Those people had been eyeing me walking by first with Smitty then Ilda but thought better of it....

But this story takes the cake!! Holy moly just reading the OPs story made me feel very angry, I think I would have lost it and gone into a rage. Smitty would have tolerated something like that but with 'Sgt.' Ilda it would have been game on(!!) but she would be *MY* back up......


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

When I was young, maybe 13/14, I had a grown man rip Lucky's leash outta my hand. I probably should have been more scared since he had about 150 lbs on me. He had seen me and her many times apparently as we walked/biked my paper route and decided that he wanted to buy her from me.

He walked up and said "I'll give you $200 for that dog." Then he grabbed the leash and pulled it away. The only thing that did, or could have at the time, stop him was Lucky coming up the leash at the same time I was saying, "She's not for sale" and trying to grab the leash back. The guy decided pretty quick he didn't want a dog that is perfectly willing to bite him to protect her mistress.

I don't even remember getting home and telling my dad about it and what duplex this idiot came out of. Only thing I remember is when dad came home and told me that I didn't need to worry about him anymore, that he had been explained to the trouble that could be had if he tries to steal from a cop or harassed their kids. It also became a rule that I had to take the dog with me when I went delivering alone.


----------



## mechanic1908 (Jul 16, 2013)

If anything like the OP say's were to happen while I was walking my GSD they would need lot's of medical attention.
I will just leave it at that.


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

One word.. "PACKEN".


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I suppose I can sit here and think of all the things I would have done in a situation like that. But I don't think I'd ever find out. I wouldn't have allowed them to get close enough to grab anything from me. That is just my nature. 

I've no doubt Hondo wouldn't have reacted like a gentleman. My husband? I'd be posting his bail.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Lilie said:


> I suppose I can sit here and think of all the things I would have done in a situation like that. But I don't think I'd ever find out. I wouldn't have allowed them to get close enough to grab anything from me. That is just my nature.
> 
> I've no doubt Hondo wouldn't have reacted like a gentleman. My husband? I'd be posting his bail.


LOL same... My husband has a quick temper especially when it comes to dogs, I can't even tell him the horror stories I read here and on Facebook... It makes him too angry. That idiot would have very much regretted doing that.

One thing... If someone is harassing me and my family like that and I defend myself... why would 'I' get in trouble with the law?? That just makes no sense


----------



## jafo220 (Mar 16, 2013)

I read some of these stories on here and just sit in awe of how ignorantly dumb people are. It makes it worse when they acturally think they are doing something good. It's scary. 

I'm sorry, if my wife were walking Cruz and someone was dumb enough to rip the leash out of her hands, he would have a case of triple vision for a few days and can safely say he would have never had the chance to kick my dog. This is why I'm not to friendly with people when out for walks. I don't stop to often and I won't let them pet my dog. I may come off as a jerk, thats fine, I'm not walking my dog to give them something to pet, simply say hi and move on.

Is your dog ok?


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Maybe it's just me. But if my dog had just growled and barked at someone, I would have had their leash so short and tight in my hand that a nuclear explosion would not loose it. I don't understand how it is possible that the person who was just in the receiving end of a growl and bark got anywhere near close enough to you to grab the leash. 

Personally I would reconsider your ability to maintain control of and protect your dog if a stranger was able to take possession if your dog, talk training methods and then kick your dog. This exchange, if it happened as you said, could not have happened in a split second. Plenty of time to keep your dog from getting kicked. 

But that's just me. 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

Weird story.

Am I the only one who finds it odd that the OP has 2 threads and only 2 posts.:laugh:


----------



## jafo220 (Mar 16, 2013)

Jack's Dad said:


> Weird story.
> 
> Am I the only one who finds it odd that the OP has 2 threads and only 2 posts.:laugh:


 
Dunno, but what seems even more odd to me is someone that would grab a leash thats attached to an angry 80 to 90 pound growling furball with teeth! Now thats not just odd but stupid!


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

I really don't think wrapping up the leash tight would do much good except make the dog more tense sensing you being tense. I have done plenty of that and let me tell you wrapping it up makes it all worse. Yes, pop the leash to correct, but you need to relax if you want the dog to relax. Personally if I see people that make me nervous in any way i get up and go the opposite way.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

Jack's Dad said:


> Weird story.
> 
> Am I the only one who finds it odd that the OP has 2 threads and only 2 posts.:laugh:


Yep, that's what I thought too. I find this story hard to believe...


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Andy, I thought so as well but decided to play along. My response was legit. I walk with a purpose, people usually don't try to chat with me! lol


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

frillint1 said:


> I really don't think wrapping up the leash tight would do much good except make the dog more tense sensing you being tense. I have done plenty of that and let me tell you wrapping it up makes it all worse. Yes, pop the leash to correct, but you need to relax if you want the dog to relax. Personally if I see people that make me nervous in any way i get up and go the opposite way.


Under normal training yes. But this was not. Obviously. The dog growled and barked and the people did not move away, but kept talking. My dog, at that point would be under very tight control. Because obviously, if this story us to be believed, the people they encountered were not very bright. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Yes probably not very bright. Although talking is fine and complimenting the dog is fine. I have had very few people try to pet my boy without asking and those who did although Chief is fine I raised my voice and made it very clear that you need to make sure you ask to pet a dog no matter where you are pet store, normal walking, or dog park. Personally in that situation if they reached down to pet him I would have instantly said you need to ask I wouldnt have just said its not a good idea, but I would have got up right then and there and kept walking would have stopped for a drink elsewhere. You need to be aware of your surroundings and you protect your dog dont expect your dog to protect you. I think they need to pay attention a bit more to other people.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

STELLEN ... and my wife would probably have to post bail lol

David Winners


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

eehh...maybe.... I noticed the only 2 posts but then the OP just joined the forum on the 25th of this month. I'll give the OP the benefit of the doubt.

I've seen some strange things, I've had people who were sitting on park benches reach out and touch my dogs without asking as I walked by. 

I had to have a lady hold Ilda's leash outside her work, tax preparer's office, because they were supposed to have my paperwork done and ready and instead I needed to go inside, answer some questions, wait for new print outs and sign some things that didn't get finished. Her boss wouldn't let me bring Ilda in the office and it was too hot to leave her in the car. She offered to hold Ilda's leash out front in the shade and the front was all glass so I could see them (Ilda was still very young and very social with strangers). 

I conducted my business and went outside and the lady claimed she had taught Ilda how to sit. Ilda already knew 'sit' and I said, "Well we've been working on that" and I thanked her and reached for the leash. The lady wouldn't let go of the leash! I tugged it a bit and she clutched tighter. I then said in a very firm voice "Let go of the leash". Then she let go. What a weirdo. They are out there. 

(she wasn't unkind to Ilda though, she just thought she was some sort miracle dog trainer I guess..)



Jack's Dad said:


> Weird story.
> 
> Am I the only one who finds it odd that the OP has 2 threads and only 2 posts.:laugh:


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Maybe it is not so bright, but I did grab the leash from someone once. She had an adolescent Rottweiler that was rather dog reactive, and we were in dog class -- it hadn't started yet, and she was not paying attention to her dog, talking with someone. 

Her dog was paying very close attention to my puppy that I did not want eaten. It started to lunge and I grabbed the leash and held him back. It was close quarters. I did not grab it out of her hand, just grabbed a section of it. She realized that her dog was trying to EAT mine so she started paying attention to it again. 

Maybe I overstepped a boundary there, but when I have a puppy that I am out there with, I really don't want bad things to happen to it. Being bitten by another dog is a bad thing. 

I just have a hard time with this whole scenario. They had dogs with them, and you have to be really, really close to someone to grab the leash out of their hand. That is really odd that all these dogs are climbing all over each other and allowing people to go and take leashes. 

It wouldn't happen to me, because I am constantly watching people and their dogs, and I prevent situations before they happen usually -- usually when they are half a block away, if I have any concerns about dogs or owners.


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

This is exactly what I do and what everyone should do. Pay attention to your surroundings. People could prevent a lot by being aware.




selzer said:


> It wouldn't happen to me, because I am constantly watching people and their dogs, and I prevent situations before they happen usually -- usually when they are half a block away, if I have any concerns about dogs or owners.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> I've seen some strange things, I've had people who were sitting on park benches reach out and touch my dogs without asking as I walked by.


I was downtown eating lunch and Echo was laying under the picnic table...I had a guy practically RUN up to him, duck under the table, and start messing around with his ears/face, saying what a beautiful dog he was.  

There is no cure for stupid.


----------



## lmuns349 (Mar 22, 2012)

The other day I had a guy pull his car up next to mine at a stop sign and start talking to Duke, who had his head out the window, and then he actually reached out to pet him! He didn't ask, didn't even acknowledge my existence, but luckily thought better of it. Duke would have done nothing but lick him to death, but I still couldn't help thinking what would have happened if Duke was an aggressive dog?! It only took a split second for him to stick his hand out there... Luckily, if anything bad had happened, I might have been able to argue that he was breaking traffic laws to pet my dog who was seat belted in the car.

Some people are either really brave or really dumb :/


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Arc (Aug 3, 2013)

@ OP / Aphrodite. This is the part where I tell you to research your state laws and apply for a carry license. A .38 Special is large enough to stop larger men but easily handled by women. I will be getting my mother one when I go home and will teach her how to use it since out to 25 meters, which is the limit of my own training.

Over the last three years I have realized that the only way to see people is to assume everyone else is out to cause you harm or take something from you. I don't have friends and don't trust anyone other than my God and mother. I don't want to be cynical but I feel its necessary in this case. I have been harassed, cut, robbed, and assaulted more times than I can remember, no one is coming to save me except left, right, and my heat -- that is reality for me. In this day and age you must take active measures to protect your family, self, and property, that includes keeping people out of your bubble and at a safe distance.


----------



## Bobnmax (Aug 3, 2013)

I had the same problem in a public park, max was on leash and had a muzzle on, a Labrador not on his lead came barging up in front of max and max leapt at him and barked, the owner went crazy saying a dog like him should be put down when it was his dog who should be on a lead, I find people have a misconceived notion of GSD's and I never went back to that park 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Arc said:


> @ OP / Aphrodite. This is the part where I tell you to research your state laws and apply for a carry license. A .38 Special is large enough to stop larger men but easily handled by women. I will be getting my mother one when I go home and will teach her how to use it since out to 25 meters, which is the limit of my own training.
> 
> Over the last three years I have realized that the only way to see people is to assume everyone else is out to cause you harm or take something from you. I don't have friends and don't trust anyone other than my God and mother. I don't want to be cynical but I feel its necessary in this case. I have been harassed, cut, robbed, and assaulted more times than I can remember, no one is coming to save me except left, right, and my heat -- that is reality for me. In this day and age you must take active measures to protect your family, self, and property, that includes keeping people out of your bubble and at a safe distance.


I don't know the laws of every state and I don't know what state you are in but I would not advise threatening people with a gun unless you intend to shoot them. Never use a gun to threaten people and you should teach your mother that. If she only intends to threaten them and doesn't have the nerve to shoot them then she will have the gun taken away from her and she will be the one shot. So don't even get the gun out unless you intend to shoot it. I understand self protection and I have a carry permit, and a .357 revolver that I love, but I don't waive it around threatening people and I don't think the OP in this situation would have wanted to shoot them, except for of course a natural instinct to protect her dog. No one was harmed and the incident came to an end rather than police reports and sirens.


----------



## kjdreyer (Feb 7, 2013)

Arc, do you honestly believe that brandishing a .38 or even shooting someone is a reasonable response to someone who has kicked your dog? Or got in your "bubble"? I hope you are just trolling here, or that you live in a very very secluded locale.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

LOL yeah, kind of extreme advice. These guys were jerks but to threaten them with a gun?? Come on.

Arc, since you admit & it's apparent your training & knowledge is limited perhaps it's best to use caution before you dish out that kind of advice.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

sheesh, that's some bitterness right there Arc.

We all have some looney tunes cross our paths from time to time but MOST people are well meaning or honestly just ignorant or a combo of both.

Most people aren't out to kick our dogs or do harm. One should be aware but that should be balanced by reasonable expectations not imputing the worst of every single person who crosses our paths.

Sometimes like energy attracts like energy and if you think the world is so bad then so the world shall be for you, you are the common denominator in your life, after all.


----------



## Mguz11 (Aug 2, 2013)

aphrodite said:


> So today my bf and I took our GSD out to this pet-friendly trail for some fresh air. We've been here before and the people we usually meet are nothing but sweet and awesome. Well today, we decided to take a longer trail to let our babies explore.
> 
> We were about 30 minutes into the hike when we decided to stop and let the dogs get a drink of water. These two guys who looked like they were in their late 40s, with their golden labs were coming down the trail when we stopped on the side (out of everyone's way). These BIGOTS decided to stop and at first, they were complimenting our GSDs, saying how their coats are so shiny. One of the idiots tried to lean forward and rub his palm against the muzzle of my boy, Ace who started to bark. I told him it's not a good idea to do that and to not do that again. Ace is a very friendly dog, my cousin in law trusts her 5 month old twins wit him and my other GSD with no problem. The man then had the audacity to GRAB the leash from me and say that my dog is "untrained". His friend jumped in and said that Cesar Millan says that I needed to practice being the leader of the pack. As I tried to grab the leash BACK from the idiot, he decides to "test out one of Cesar's tips" and took his foot and kicked the hip of Ace. :shocked:
> 
> ...


I'm sorry you had to experience this  I actually had a similar thing happen to me, good thing you kept your cool tho. Some people are just inconsiderate pricks. I would have taken the muzzle off to let the dogs show their teeth to the idiots &Turn them into mince meat lol just KIDDING but glad you kept your cool and your dogs are okay. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NTexFoster (Jul 18, 2013)

Havent read the entire thread, just read @Aphrodite's initial post.

Aphrodite displayed excellent self control. I'm not sure I would have shown that much restraint. The instant the MFer touched my dog's leash without my permission it would have been on. EMTs, state and local authorities would have gotten involved.

On the other hand - shallow graves dug properly can hide bodies for a surprisingly long time.*

Sorry you crossed paths with those doosh bags.

*I'm mostly joking. People like that really get me praying for a zombie apocalypse.


----------



## Arc (Aug 3, 2013)

I never recommend brandishing, its illegal and will likely end very badly. I have experience with someone brandishing at my home, the minor scar under my left eye is a constant reminder. I apologize again if I come across as cynical, I am a very mellowed out person when not having to posture against someone.

Inside my bubble may have was a dumb way for me to express my meaning. If someone is close enough to lay hands on me then they are too close, most of my peers understand this and that I don't like physical contact of any kind unless I thoroughly know the person.

I don't have the high people tolerance anymore like I did when I was younger, I need my space and am a very private person. Most people in my community are of a similar mindset, calls almost always precede a visit. You are right kjdreyer, my home is in a very secluded area, its peaceful and no one bothers me there, aside from the occasional wanderer or lost person who is often polite, however I don't know them or their intent.

I'm from Texas and almost everyone in my county is well respected and well connected to each other as a community, no one fights or steals. When I was young, I believed that the vast majority of people behaved in the same manner. Since being around the states, and having stayed in other countries, I find my home community being more and more unique.

I don't mean to troll or come across as one, maybe I have just been exposed to the bad side of people for too long, and while most people are respectful to me, I think I will always be weary of them. This is one of the factors in why I want to raise a dog. Its good company, lives as simply as I do, and I know I will be able to trust him without being betrayed.

I only recommend a .38 special because its not an uncontrollable cannon, its also small and easily concealed. A strong, fit, and imposing figure is also one of the best passive deterrent-incentives for people to be polite, just a thought for your boyfriend.

As for my training, its limited in that I can only instruct in marksmanship and safe handling. I will likely expand my legal understanding further in classes when I'm released from my contract. On a side note, we had to kick one  kid off the range today for negligently discharging his rifle down range, thankfully he wasn't one of my shooters. He likely fell asleep from the 2AM wake up and hike.

I have to go to bed now so I don't fall asleep myself while out there.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Arc, 

If you focus on only the bad things you have seen in your life that is all you will see for the rest of your life. It's your movie, running in your head, you're the director and the main character.

No one is perfect. One day someone may be horrible to a person, the next day they will stop to help pull another person out of a burning wrecked car.

There are no guarantees, no perfection in life. Isolating yourself, not wanting to even have strangers in close proximity and justifying it because of bad past experiences is not a path to real peace or happiness but rather avoidance, plain and simple. 

It's not easy, I have to remind myself as well more often then I would like.

It takes practice but what good does it serve to fall into such a trap of cynicism or misanthropy??

That's all you want to see? It's your choice.


eace:


----------

